# Chilled Black Beans and Corn Topper



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 13, 2013)

This topper works well on tacos, in burritos, on a salad, on a steak or chicken breast, or just as a dip for chips, tortillas or bread slices. It's also really easy and relatively inexpensive.

3/4 of a 15oz can of black beans, drained
1 cup fresh corn or thawed but still cold frozen corn
1/2 cup petite diced green pepper
2/3 - 3/4 cup petite diced onion, preferably a milder variety (green onion would also work well)
1 tblsp lime juice
1 tblsp sriracha or similar pepper sauce (optional)
1 tsp crushed fresh garlic
2 tblsp dried or fresh chives
1/2 tsp ground corriander

Add lime juice, pepper sauce, chives, corriander, and garlic to a bowl. Mix well. 

Chop up onion. Add to mix and stir together.

Chop up green pepper, remove corn from cob or defrost it, drain the beans. Add these to the mix and stir. Add salt as desired and mix (we get the no salt added beans so it needed a dash or two added). 

Chill, covered for 30 minutes or until you are ready to use it.

Shallots would also probably be good in this but I would either halve the amount of garlic and onion, or leave the garlic out entirely and sub green onion for the onion.


----------

